
Dutch Police train Eagles to take down Drones - nns
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/01/dutch-netherlands-police-birds-unauthorized-drones
======
btreecat
This is very misleading and poor QC by reporters. The drone shown in the video
is a toy. It uses small 8.5mm diameter brushed motors and a geared setup in
order to spin that very light prop quite slowly. It is meant to look like a
DJI product which has much more powerful motors and stronger propellers.

If this was used against something that could carry a gimbal system or an FPV
racer, the bird would surely not come away from the encounter uninjured.

------
MollyR
I don't know if this is a good idea, after watching videos like this one.

[http://petapixel.com/2015/12/21/a-dji-camera-drone-
chopping-...](http://petapixel.com/2015/12/21/a-dji-camera-drone-chopping-
fruit-at-1500fps-shot-with-a-60000-camera/)

